# What do you think?



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

http://showroom.auction123.com/fam_vans_inc/inventory/3746/2006/Chevrolet/12333060.html

First truck?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://showroom.auction123.com/fam_vans_inc/inventory/3746/2004/GMC/12265939.html#lg

If you can do without the lift gate, this ones cleaner w/ 40,000 less miles. They've got a lot of trucks there.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Yea I can add a used lift gate for cheap.
I leaning toward the box Van


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

My local mechanic (a good friend of mine) handles a large independent FedEx account and the owner buys some of his box vans from fam fans (they're about an hour and a half drive from here) and he said those vans they get are beat up and all they do is mask the deeper underlying issues. With that said I eliminated them from my search. So just be careful with how "cheap" you go.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

My buddy bought a newer sprinter from them, it went into limp mode a week after and needed 3k of dpf filters and crap


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Also I'd get the 6.0 or 6.6 duramax, the 4.8 is a good motor but needs to be pushed with a lotta weight


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Hillside said:


> Also I'd get the 6.0 or 6.6 duramax, the 4.8 is a good motor but needs to be pushed with a lotta weight


Agreed. My '13 w/ a 6.0/6 speed gets better mileage than my old '06 with the 4.8. A lot more pleasant to drive when your foot isn't matted to the floor as well.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

$11k and 150k miles... sounds like top dollar to me. I hate to say it, but watch craigslist, bring your mechanic and buy him lunch.

Since I bought mine I've seen a few other deals come up; less than 100k for $5000 and under.

That's the size I wanted but ended up with bigger. Last box I was in had a liftgate, and IMHO, had more drawbacks than advantages.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Got this for 14k it's a 07 duramax, it had 70k miles and it was loaded with snakes and material ready to work, deals are out there, just a gotta be patient have cash in hand and check Craig's breakfast lunch and dinner


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

This one was 8k, 07 duramax, 140k miles 
Super cleeeeeeean
Shootn is still upset about it


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

......


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hillside said:


> This one was 8k, 07 duramax, 140k miles
> Super cleeeeeeean
> Shootn is still upset about it


Why you gotta drive the knife back into an old wound that was beginning to heal!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm still looking for one for ya


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hillside said:


> I'm still looking for one for ya


You have no idea how bad you cut him. Shootn puts on a brave face but when you sold that van, you took a part of his soul. lol


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I was looking for opinions on the size/style 
More than the price/value.

Famvans known for being way ****ing over priced. 
8grand for a 10 year old cargo with 260k is insane.

I'm a Craigslist whore lol


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Hillside said:


> This one was 8k, 07 duramax, 140k miles
> Super cleeeeeeean
> Shootn is still upset about it


I'm more interested in what's parked behind the van.....


----------

